# Chris Walas article question



## shadefox (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

I was reading Chris' articles on making your own figures. I decided to give it a try but when I was shopping for supplies, I came across the following:
http://www.amazon.com/Sculpey%C3%AF...pd_sim_k_1

Has anyone ever used this product for faces? Do you know what scale it is?

thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

shadefox

On page-3 of Chapter 1 of the MLS Figure Making Class article you'll find two links to PDF files regarding scale sizes (direct link to page 3 follows).

Chapter 1 Page-3[/b]

Then there's The Scale Card that's available.

The Scale Card[/b]

Then there's MLS member Stan Silverman's "Handy Converter" software. After clicking the following link scroll down to the 10th sample screen and check out the "Scale Figures" tab sample screens (i.e. Standard & Large sizes) and the video demo.

Stan Silverman's "Handy Converter"[/b]


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I have used the pushmolds for a few 7/8 scale figures - they work well. The smaller face molds will work for 1:20 scale. The hand molds are very realistic as well

See http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?ac...7187;image
http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?ac...0105;image


----------



## shadefox (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Chrisp. Walas wrote me back and said those molds might be too big for my G scale. my scale is 1:22. 

Thanks Steve. I printed that page out.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't. Just make faces using Chris' methods, a toothpick, a poker and a darning needle.


----------

